# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  KOI-S Magazine versi Digital

## Ajik Raffles

Minggu, 14 Agustus 2011 | 08.10
*KOI-S Magazine Versi Digital* 


KOIS/untung iskandar

*Bertepatan dengan Pagelaran Kontes Merah Putih IV, dilakukan juga Penandatanganan Kerja Sama antara KOI-S Magazine dan Jatis Mobile. Mulai edisi mendatang, pembaca dapat menikmati versi digital KOI-S Magazine melalui eReading, smartphone Samsung Galaxy Tab.

*  Ini adalah tonggak terbaru KOI-S Magazine yang ditancapkan menjelang ulang tahun ketiganya. Babak baru ini ditandai oleh penandatanganan kerja sama antara Robby Iwan, Pemimpin Umum KOI-S Magazine, sebagai _provider_ dan Yadiarto Widodo, _Sr. General Manager Community Management Business_ dari Jatis Mobile, selaku pengelola eReading.

 Pada tahap awal, KOI-S Magazine baru dapat dinikmati terbatas pada smartphone berbasis android, dan yang pertama kalinya adalah Samsung Galaxy Tab. Dalam waktu singkat diharapkan sudah merambah smartphone lain, seperti: Olive dan Zte, dan tidak menutup kemungkinan kelak dapat diakses lewat iPad.

 Kerja sama ini kian membuktikan tekad KOI-S menggarap _cross community program_ sebagai salah satu cara untuk memperkenalkan komunitas penggemar koi kepada komunitas lain. Samsung Galaxy Tab kini merupakan pemimpin pasar smartphone dengan pangsa sekitar 50%. Komunitas pengguna smartphone ini kian bertambah besar sehingga layak menjadi sasaran program pengembangan komunitas penggemar koi.
 
sumber: www.koismag.com

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kamis, 08 September 2011 | 20.26
*KOI-S Magazine Sudah Dapat diakses di eReading*

** KOIS/ajik

*Kabar gembira buat para pengguna smartphone Samsung Galaxy Tab, sejak hari ini (08/09) Anda sudah dapat mengakses KOI-S Magazine lewat aplikasi eReading*

  Sudah bukan rahasia lagi bila KOI-S Magazine belakangan ini berusaha keras mewujudkan versi digitalnya. Selain permintaan sebagian penggemar yang juga pengguna  _smartphone_, upaya ini juga untuk memperluas basis komunitas penggemar koi

  Sejak hari ini pemakai Samsung Galaxy Tab sudah bisa mengakses KOI-S Magazine  rilis Robby Iwan, Pemimpin Umum KOI-S Magazine yang sekaligus juga Presiden KOIs. Anda dapat men- _down load_-nya lewat aplikasi _eReading_ lanjutnya

  Samsung Galaxy Tab kini merupakan pemimpinpasar  _ smartphone_ dengan pangsa sekitar 50%. Komunitas pengguna _smartphone_ belakangan ini kian bertambah terus sehingga layak menjadi sasaran program pengembangan lintas komunitas penggemar koi. Namun demikian ada kekhawatiran bergabungnya KOI-S Magazine justru akan berdampak pada penurunan tiras majalah.

  Saya kira tidak. Pengguna Samsung Galaxy Tab yang juga penggemar koi jumlahnya sangat sedikit dibandingkan yang bukan bukan penggemar koi. Justru dengan masuknya KOI-S Magazine sebagai  _content provider_ mereka adalah kesempatan untuk memperkenalkan komunitas ini ke komunitas pengguna Samsung tandas Robby

*sumber: www.koismag.com*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagi Anda pengguna setia Samsung Galaxy Tab, enjoy:

----------


## commander

Mantab..ini yg ditunggu tunggu....semoga cepat terealisasi di ipad...

----------


## wandr

selamat ya.... kois makin maju..
semoga bisa dibaca di ipad secepatnya.... seperti car and driver, engadget, rolling stone dan banyak lagi yang bisa dilihat di flipboardnya ipad..
bravo kois

----------


## ipaul888

akhirnya hadir juga versi online, mantab ini yg d tunggu2.. btw ditunggu versi ipad ny om.. hehe.. sukses selalu

----------


## grinkz01

wadaw........kok cuman di Galaxi tab sih....... :Cry:  smartphone biasa berbasis Android gak bisa ta ?

----------


## Ericsan

> wadaw........kok cuman di Galaxi tab sih....... smartphone biasa berbasis Android gak bisa ta ?


*Pada tahap awal, KOI-S Magazine baru dapat dinikmati terbatas pada smartphone berbasis android*
dan yang pertama kalinya adalah Samsung Galaxy Tab

----------


## grinkz01

> *Pada tahap awal, KOI-S Magazine baru dapat dinikmati terbatas pada smartphone berbasis android*
> dan yang pertama kalinya adalah Samsung Galaxy Tab


iya justru karena tulisan yg om bold itu saya jadi bingung, smartphone berbasis android tapi kok hanya galaxi tab, karena saya pikir aplikasi ini harusnya based on operating system-nya bukan ke selected gadget-nya (sorry gaptek nih......emang bisa ya dibikin gitu) ? 

anyway saya tetap mengucapkan selamat buat KOI's yg sudah go further.......makin sukses saja dan ditunggu penularan ke gadget yg lain.

----------


## panjikey

banzaii...
semoga gadget lainnya menyusul....

----------


## kerogawa

"“Sejak hari ini pemakai Samsung Galaxy Tab sudah bisa mengakses KOI-S  Magazine”  rilis Robby Iwan, Pemimpin Umum KOI-S Magazine yang sekaligus  juga Presiden KOI’s. “Anda dapat men- _down load_-nya lewat aplikasi _eReading_” lanjutnya"


Om,
Kalo mo baca nya di galaxy tab hrs subscribe (bayar) atao di sediakan content tsb secara free?


Thanks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih untuk semua atensinya, om

Kenapa kita di tahap awal ini baru ada di Samsung Galaxy Tab, padahal ada banyak gadget juga yang berbasis android karena deal kita bukan ke gadgetnya tetapi ke penyedia aplikasinya (dalam hal ini eReading). eReading cuma bisa diakses lewat Samsung Galaxy Tab, sementara untuk gadget lain yang berbasis sama aplikasinya berbeda. Klo gak salah namanya MOBACA (d/h eBook) - CMIIW. Untuk iPad juga begitu, jadi kita mesti membangun kerja sama satu persatu. Demikian om semoga menjadi jelas.

salam

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Di tg versi ipadnya ... Hahaha

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> "“Sejak hari ini pemakai Samsung Galaxy Tab sudah bisa mengakses KOI-S  Magazine”  rilis Robby Iwan, Pemimpin Umum KOI-S Magazine yang sekaligus  juga Presiden KOI’s. “Anda dapat men- _down load_-nya lewat aplikasi _eReading_” lanjutnya"
> 
> 
> Om,
> Kalo mo baca nya di galaxy tab hrs subscribe (bayar) atao di sediakan content tsb secara free?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Untuk tahap awal masih harus bayar dengan sistem "token", tetapi  pembicaraan kita dengan eReading ini bakal free sebanyak 6 kali down  load untuk member selama masa keanggotaannya. Untuk mengakomodasi ini  perlu dikembangkan programnya, tetapi mereka terlebih dahulu mau dapat  gambaran berapa kira - kira jumlah "usernya". Jadi memang masih agak  lama jalannya om...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Di tg versi ipadnya ... Hahaha


 Siap om Dony

----------


## Tjendra

Mantap Om Ajik...

----------


## koilokal

selamat atas loncatan yg spektakuler ini, :Thumb:

----------


## grinkz01

> Terimakasih untuk semua atensinya, om
> 
> Kenapa kita di tahap awal ini baru ada di Samsung Galaxy Tab, padahal ada banyak gadget juga yang berbasis android karena deal kita bukan ke gadgetnya tetapi ke penyedia aplikasinya (dalam hal ini eReading). eReading cuma bisa diakses lewat Samsung Galaxy Tab, sementara untuk gadget lain yang berbasis sama aplikasinya berbeda. Klo gak salah namanya MOBACA (d/h eBook) - CMIIW. Untuk iPad juga begitu, jadi kita mesti membangun kerja sama satu persatu. Demikian om semoga menjadi jelas.
> 
> salam


 mantap penjelasannya..........jadi clear dah.........thanks

----------


## baruna02

om ajik, kl kita udah langganan majalah koi-s, apakah otomatis kita bisa juga bisa akses melalui galaxy tab?
Apakah kita harus memilih di antara majalah atau digital? Artinya kita tidak bisa mendapatkan ke dua duanya. Thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik, kl kita udah langganan majalah koi-s, apakah otomatis kita bisa juga bisa akses melalui galaxy tab?
> Apakah kita harus memilih di antara majalah atau digital? Artinya kita tidak bisa mendapatkan ke dua duanya. Thanks


Om baruna 02,
Untuk sekarang ini kita tidak punya opsi banyak, dalam arti cuma ada pilihan terbatas, bagi member yang bisa mengakses versi digital lewat gadget dan hanya imgin mendapatkan versi digitalnya saja bisa tidak melanjutkan iuran tahunan dan nomor anggota kita freeze, tetapi buat mereka yang ingin tetap menjadi member meski bisa mengakses versi digital karena ada benefit lain harus membayar double untuk versi digital dan bonus versi cetaknya karena belum ada program yang bisa menjembatani kedua opsi itu.

Tetapi pembicaraan kita dengan eReading akan membuat opsi lain. Member bisa memilih versi digital atau versi cetak dg iuran sama atau memilih keduanya dengan iuran yang sedikit lebih besar. Ereading akan membantu merancang program untuk mengakomodasi pilihan - pilihan ini. 

Tetapi kita tidak mungkin menaikan iuran hanya untuk opsi sederhana mau pilih versi cetak dan  digitalnya tanpa benefit yang lain. Untuk itu kita sedang menggarap strata baru keanggotaan dalam bentuk KOI's business card bekerja sama dengan bank bukopin. Selain mengakomodasi pilihan di atas, untuk kategori ini akan mendapatkan kartu selain berfungsi sebagai kartu identitas, juga berfungsi sebagai kartu diskon dengan benefit diperluas. Kita bisa mendapatkan diskon di berbagai merchant bukopin tetapi kita juga bisa mendapat diskon untuk berbagai pembelian keperluan yang berhubungan dengan pelihara koi.

Kita akan mengajak mitra setia, dealer, agen pompa, pakan bergabung dalam program joined merchant bukopin sehingga setiap pembelian yang berkaitan dengan koi bisa mendapat diskon. Kita juga meminta bukopin memberikan point reward yang akumulasinya bisa digunakan untuk berbagai bonus termasuk waive iuran tahunan koi's. Idenya sederhana, mengembalikan sebagian kecil dari setiap cost yang keluar untuk koi dalam bentuk berbagai benefit keanggotaan tanpa harus membayar iuran. Mimpi kita adalah memberikan semua kegemaran yang mendukung antusias memelihara koi termasuk majalah secara gratis atau dari cost yang kita keluarkan untuk keperluan koi

KOI's business card juga berfungsi sebagai alat pembayaran untuk transaksi koi dan non koi, juga berfungsi sebagai credit card dengan dukungan master card. Tentu saja kita tidak mendorong member berhutang untuk koi. Kita hanya menyarankan menggunakan secara bijak untuk sementara sebagai pengganti pembayaran tunai. Ini akan membantu likuiditas dealer, agen pompa dan pakan sehingga mereka bisa mengelola kas lebih efektif.

Semua ini sedang dalam tahap pembicaraan detil tentang teknisnya dan semoga bisa rampung dalam waktu dekat

Semua program ini dirancang selain sebagai tambahan benefit buat anggota juga untuk semakin memperbesar ukuran komunitas penggemar koi lewat cross community kepada komunitas pengguna smartphone juga berbagai sub komunitas lain yang bekerja sama dengan bukopin

Semmoga tidak terlalu panjang dan lebih penting lagi semoga bisa dimengerti tentang program mendatang KOI's

----------


## koituren

> selamat atas loncatan yg spektakuler ini,


Semakin tak terkejar 
 :Thumb: 
Selamat!!!

----------


## meonz

Horeeee, kois hebatt

----------


## amos

Mantap om ajik, congrat utk koi-s, sukses & semakin maju.... Ditunggu versi ios ya pak.... Tq.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mantap om ajik, congrat utk koi-s, sukses & semakin maju.... Ditunggu versi ios ya pak.... Tq.


Halo om Amos
Old soldier never die ya..
Dimana posisinya sekarang..?

----------


## amos

> Halo om Amos
> Old soldier never die ya..
> Dimana posisinya sekarang..?


Halo om Ajik, virus koi sdh mendarah daging dari turun temurun, bener2 never die, hehe.. Cuma msh blm ketuler pond-nya aja nih, pond impian msh diangan-angan, cuma trs trg sdh ada sketch-nya sih, tinggal ngumpulin dana & minta saran + masukan dari suhu2 di koi-s, uda 3 thn dana msh blm terkumpul, hehe..  :Noidea:  :Noidea: , Posisi saya msh sesuai yg di profile pak, msh tetap dikota tercinta, Singkawang.

----------


## benny

Makin mantap aja..
Semoga makin sukses..

----------


## veros

Boss petunjuk dan cara  aktifkan e-reading nya dong....... Newbie nich

----------


## gerryochiba

Waduh...acer tab kumaha NIH...pengen jugaaa...

----------


## jorucel

Wah seru tuh kontes koi dapat hadiah hp samsung lagi, koi ikan peliharaan yang sangat bagus dan cantik. Apa lagi kalo ikan koi mengikuti kontes gitu akan lebih menyenangkan.

----------

